# Stanwell vs Savinelli



## Sir Pipes Alot (Dec 11, 2008)

When it comes down to it, which one is the better smoke or your favorite?
Im having a hard decision on which to buy..


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> When it comes down to it, which one is the better smoke or your favorite?
> Im having a hard decision on which to buy..


 My personal favorite is Savinelli(Tundra 320 EX & Uhles Gold 803EX Canadian)

Mike


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> When it comes down to it, which one is the better smoke or your favorite?
> Im having a hard decision on which to buy..


Get 'em both! Problem solved! 

My opinion is they both smoke great but Stanwell's have a better quality stem. Once you've bought both of them, put them in your teeth one after the other and I think you'll agree. The stem doesn't affect the smoking quality, however. I have a few of both makes and I love them all.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

I have both and I think the average Stanwell is a better pipe. p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I would lean toward Savinelli. Yes their bits are at times clunky but if you are looking at a decent smoking device for a low price, I would go with them.
Of course I would throw Brebbia in there. For about the same cost, I believe Brebbia beats them both!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Flip a coin.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> put them in your teeth one after the other and I think you'll agree.


But don't do this in the B&M


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i have both & prefer the Stanwells. their briar seems lighter, the bits are better quality & for the $ i think you get a better pipe.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

From a purely aesthetic standpoint, (the only experience I have with either Stanwell or Savinellis), I like Stanwells.
I think Stanwells are beautiful, especially the Zebranos!
I find that Savs tend to have quite large mouthpieces, and I think it makes them look funky. The ones that don't have fat mouthpieces are pretty good looking, but in the end I would choose a Stanwell over a Sav (based purely on looks, that is!).
Just my :2!
I wish I could give a side by side smokabilty comparison, but alas, I am not yet at the point in this hobby where I can justify spending so much on a pipe!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

If push came to shove...I'd say Sav...mainly because of the 6mm filter system. But really both are superb pipe makers.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

though I smoke my sav more often, I think stanwell is a better pipe. I smoke mainly dark stoved and stonehaven out of mine, and I think it will be my christmas cheer pipe as well


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Over time, I have been through at least a half dozen of each, and I still have a couple of Savinelli's in my stable. In all honesty, I have to give the edge, with respect to craftsmanship to Stanwell, however, IMHO overall, the Savinelli's are by far better smokers, hands down! At this time, my fav is a Savinelli "Bing's Favorite"!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have ten Stanwells and five Savinellis.
That doesn't *necessarily* mean I like 
Stanwells twice as much, *but it might*.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

They both hit that perfect price to feature ratio for me so I own two of each. Both of my Stanwells are straights and my Savs are bent. I tend to smoke the Savs more because they're my dedicated VA and aro pipes and that's what I've been smoking lately.


----------



## Sir Pipes Alot (Dec 11, 2008)

So far I like these Savs: 
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3135&action=show_detail

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3628&action=show_detail

and these Stanwells: 
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=2983&action=show_detail

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=2854&action=show_detail

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=2852&action=show_detail

I think I prefer the shapes of the Savs but the stems of the Stanwells look so appealing...


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't have a Stanwell so cant really comment or compare them, but my Savinelli is one of my best smokers.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> Don't have a Stanwell so cant really comment or compare them, but my Savinelli is one of my best smokers.


:tpd:

I have a few Savinelli's. I don't think you can go wrong with either. Get which ever one you think looks best to you and then a few weeks/months later get the other. Then get the next flavor of the week and before you know it you are well on your way towards getting pipes from every corner of the earth.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> So far I like these Savs:
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3135&action=show_detail
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3628&action=show_detail
> ...


They are all very nice looking pipes! Solve your dilemma by buying one brand now, and commit yourself to the opposite brand as soon as you can afford one. They both make very good pipes, and your experiences with them, may provide you with a clear favorite. IMHO, you will find that the Savs will be better smokers!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I have both and like them. Hard to decide. If I had to pick I guess Stanwell, though I do really like the newest Savinelli natural that I most recently got from Frenchy - a big straight billiard with large bowl. It's been coloring nicely.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've stated my displeasure with my Stanwell pipes on here before but the only Savinelli I have is an older estate and a straight vs 1/4 - 3/4 bent Stanwells.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

The only Stanwell I ever had cracked where the stem pushes in after about a year. I have six Savinellis and the all smoke great


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 9, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I would lean toward Savinelli. Yes their bits are at times clunky but if you are looking at a decent smoking device for a low price, I would go with them.
> Of course I would throw Brebbia in there. For about the same cost, I believe Brebbia beats them both!


Amen to that.

The originator of Brebbia worked in conjunction with the originator of Sav. Just a small trivia fact.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

seedubs1 said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> The originator of Brebbia worked in conjunction with the originator of Sav. Just a small trivia fact.


Erasing my partiality to the Danish school, Savinelli's are absolutely amazing deals (at times). The guy who got me into pipes really loved them a lot, so of course we always had a few going around when we wanted to try different shapes. A good friend of mine, who also started smoking fairly recently, just purchased his first briar- a Sav dublin.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> When it comes down to it, which one is the better smoke or your favorite?
> Im having a hard decision on which to buy..


i own both but more savs than stannys my 63m smokes good was gonna trade it off can ya believe that oh well. gettin a hans christian for christmas though i think that both are equal in their own right


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

mike t said:


> i own both but more savs than stannys my 63m smokes good was gonna trade it off can ya believe that oh well. gettin a hans christian for christmas though i think that both are equal in their own right


What exactly is the Hans Christian Anderson?


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.paylesspipes.com/items.php?deptid=1&styleid=374


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> http://www.paylesspipes.com/items.php?deptid=1&styleid=374


Hmmmm. Are they named after what the author used to smoke? Fairly neat, dig the shape. That forward bowl is def. a danish trait.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

mclayton said:


> Hmmmm. Are they named after what the author used to smoke? Fairly neat, dig the shape. That forward bowl is def. a danish trait.


 i think he smoked a churchwarden pipe thats and was a dane made it in honor of him mike


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

That's pretty neat, thanks. Def looking at one, considering I'd really love a CW next.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one of those Hans Christian Anderson pipes. They're decent smokers. To tell the truth, I don't think I've even used the Churchwarden attachment on the pipe yet, and I've had it over a year.

As far as this thread goes, I think Savinelli is a better company than Stanwell.

WWhermit


----------



## Sir Pipes Alot (Dec 11, 2008)

Ive decided to try out a Savinelli first 

Im deciding between these two..
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3628&action=show_detail

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3628&action=show_detail

any opinions?


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not one for the dry system pipes. I had a pete system it still gurgled and stunk like a mofo. They are nice looking pipes though.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> I'm not one for the dry system pipes. I had a pete system it still gurgled and stunk like a mofo. They are nice looking pipes though.


They come with balsa filters that actually work quite well. Plus, imho, you cannot compare the Sav system pipe to the Petes. Savinelli, while being a mid-grade pipe is much better than your average Pete.
Also the Sav system pipe is easy to break apart and clean mid-smoke.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> They come with balsa filters that actually work quite well. Plus, imho, you cannot compare the Sav system pipe to the Petes. Savinelli, while being a mid-grade pipe is much better than your average Pete.
> Also the Sav system pipe is easy to break apart and clean *mid-smoke*.


Isn't that a little dangerous to open a pipe up mid-smoke?

I never dug not being able to pass a cleaner, and quickly took out the stinger/condensor in my Tsuge. Smokes dryer, and IMHO, better, _and_ it will pass a cleaner _during_ the smoke.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

mclayton said:


> Isn't that a little dangerous to open a pipe up mid-smoke?
> 
> I never dug not being able to pass a cleaner, and quickly took out the stinger/condensor in my Tsuge. Smokes dryer, and IMHO, better, _and_ it will pass a cleaner _during_ the smoke.


Not with these. They are similar to military push bits in that the tenon has a slight conical shape and slides into the shank. Very easy and safe to break apart while warm. I also happen to think that not breaking apart a pipe mid smoke may be an old wives tale, but that is just my opinion.:2


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Not with these. They are similar to military push bits in that the tenon has a slight conical shape and slides into the shank. Very easy and safe to break apart while warm. I also happen to think that not breaking apart a pipe mid smoke may be an old wives tale, but that is just my opinion.:2


Hmm. Interesting. Maybe I'm just paranoid? lol

I do know that most loose stems fix themselves over time regardless, so it's really not that much of a worry...I'd be more worried about the pressures on the wood and the various temperature fluxes that happen over the length of that stem.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> I have one of those Hans Christian Anderson pipes. They're decent smokers. To tell the truth, I don't think I've even used the Churchwarden attachment on the pipe yet, and I've had it over a year.
> 
> As far as this thread goes, I think Savinelli is a better company than Stanwell.
> 
> WWhermit


 you really need to try that cw stem i didnt like the look of mine but my my my how smooth it is let me know what ya think mike


----------

